# Install Freeze at uhub



## Desreguard (May 17, 2011)

Hey all, 

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.1 on my old crappy HP Pavilion A320N, with an AMD Anthlon XP 2800 processor and with an 80 GB Seagate IDE hard drive. Every time I try to install, it freezes at


```
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self-powered.
```

Can anyone give me some help?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

See if there's a BIOS update for the machine, it might help. Also review any USB settings in the BIOS.


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

The uhub message might just be the last thing that worked, not what caused the freeze.  On my system, the next thing after the uhub messages is detection of the hard drives and CD drives.  A freeze there could be due to controller issues or maybe just taking a long time for device detection.  Give it a couple of minutes to make sure.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 18, 2011)

I had a similar issue, but found after-the-fact that a install would only work if the (a) pccard-or-whatever (modem? ethernet? ) was toggled partly removed during the boot/install. That may help in this instance, maybe check to be sure...


----------

